# Kinetico ran out of salt



## Jimster1 (Jan 13, 2011)

My kinetico system ran out of salt while away on vacation. I have refilled but after one week I still have hard water? Any suggestions. Does it have to be reset?


----------



## mtbdudex (Mar 6, 2009)

Jimster1 said:


> My kinetico system ran out of salt while away on vacation. I have refilled but after one week I still have hard water? Any suggestions. Does it have to be reset?


I'm confused, your Kinetico is a mechanical on demand sotftener, so how did it run out while on vacation if nobody was using the water??
(I had one 1990-2000 in my 1st home, great product).....

When you have a faucet on can you look at the little gears and see movement? If so everything is working well, I don't know what you mean by reset either...


----------



## Andy CWS (Apr 27, 2007)

He's got water running somewhere---maybe a leaky toilet or partying teens.


----------

